# The Best Red Velvet Cake



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

A friend gave me this recipe years ago. It's the best red velvet cake I've ever eaten.

*Red Velvet Cake*

_*Ingredients:*_

1 cup Butter
1 1/2 cups Sugar
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 tsp. Vinegar
3 Eggs
2 oz. Red food coloring
2 1/2 cups Sifted self rising flour
3/4 tsp. Salt
1 tsp. Baking soda
2 Tbsp. Cocoa
1 cup Buttermilk
 

_*Preparation:*_

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Beat butter at medium speed with an electric mixer until fluffy; gradually add sugar, vanilla, and
vinegar, beating well.

Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating until blended after each addition.

Add food coloring, beating until combined.

Combine flour, salt, baking soda and cocoa.

Add flour mixture to butter mixture alternately with buttermilk, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Beat at low speed until blended after each addition.

Pour into 2 greased and floured 9-inch cake pans.

Bake 20 to 22 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pans on
wire racks 5 minutes; remove from pans, and cool on wire racks.

_*Cream Cheese Frosting:*_

2 (8 ounces) packages cream cheese, softened
2 stick butter, softened
2 boxes powdered confectionery sugar

1 1/2 tsp. Vanilla
1 1/2 cups Chopped pecans

Beat cream cheese and butter until creamy, gradually add sugar and vanilla, beating well.
Stir in pecans.

Spread frosting between layers and on remainder of cooled cake.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 13, 2013)

I will give it a go sometime. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing doggie!


----------



## dewetha (Jun 13, 2013)

one of my favorite treats! what kind of vinegar? just plain?


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Dewetha, just plain ol' vinegar.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

CornDog...I like your tastes!  Shows your Southern Side for sure!

Here is my Red Velvet cake recipe!  And a pic of the last one I made.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ughters-21st-and-grand-daughters-5th-birthday













DSCN3910.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 7, 2013






Kat


----------



## corndog (Jun 13, 2013)

Kat, Looks delish!


----------

